
Show HN: Helping non-technical founders manage their development team - peacemaker
https://getdevinsight.com
======
peacemaker
I wanted a way for dev team leaders to see at a glance, in plain english, how
their team was doing so I created DevInsight. Feedback and thoughts very much
appreciated!

